# What do you associate with the Netherlands?



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Not really an original question but after having read all the other 'associate' threads I can't resist.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Amsterdam, Rotterdam, canals, below sea level, Zuider Zee, clogs, windmills, euthanasia, open drug policy, flowers, socially liberal.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

several dutch cities. cheese. beer which tastes almost like water. windmills. bicycles. tulips. tomatoes full of water. tolerated marijuana consumption. many people who can speak german, but don't want to admit it. Philips. Genever. Dropsliqueur. Poffertjes. caravans. All in all just the usual clichés.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Delft, Den Haag, Eindhoven, Nejmegen etc etc etc...

Grachten, in the Rennaissance the richest part of Europe, part of Burgundry Empire, Van Gogh (the painter, not the right wing extremist), Rembrandt and all the other Flemish painters

The size of Switzerland with double the pop for it's totally flat with the highest hill about 450m. Randstadt with the green heart, artificial islands and damns, Ameland and other islands in Friesland. The explosion of the firework factory, red light districts, beer and coffeeshops that attract all the German lager louds, Arnhem and Appenheul zoos... etc etc etc.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

What do I associate with our dear neighbours...

Amsterdam (grachten), rather boring (flat) countryside, exellent roadnetwork, trains with delays, sometimes arrogant towards Belgium, Paul De Leeuw (love'm!), windmills, great bicycle paths, very ordened villages, small houses, very liberal towards drugs, loud people, friendly people, kroket uit de muur, Heineken (no comment), ...

all in all our second best neighbour. :cheers: 



Kuesel said:


> Grachten, in the Rennaissance the richest part of Europe, part of Burgundry Empire, Van Gogh (the painter, not the right wing extremist), Rembrandt and all the other Flemish painters


ahum, Flemish = Belgian


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Netherlands...*

Amsterdam,Bicycles,nice city,beautiful women,beer,marihuana! Sorry couldn't resist it!(I don't do it though),Beautiful natural resources,first world country,dutch,aruba,the explorers in the New World. ! There are a lot of things!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Also..*

I know you all have low sea level! I learned that 2 days!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*OH!*

Heinekein!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Thermo said:


> ahum, Flemish = Belgian


hm, depends on the era you are looking at...


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Black Box said:


> open drug policy,


You mean open Hash policy. Drugs is not allowed.


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

There was a time when I associate the Netherlands with beautiful countryside, tulips, windmills and canals.

But sadly, almost everytime I read about the Netherlands now I read about it's awful racism, violence against ethnic and religious minorities and rabble - rousing far right politicians.

Sad but true.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Ajax and national team with orange dresses...
tulips 
ganja
canals
Amsterdam


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Straits Settlements
Royal Shell


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Flat and paedophilic country :colgate: :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh yeah!*

PSV! The best soccer team in the Dutch league!


----------



## Whoopee Cushion (Jul 23, 2006)

anal sex, bestiality, junkies, paedophilia, granny sex, failure in World Cups, being scared of Germans, surrendering very quickly in wars, helping Nazis kill Jews, being generally utter useless.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Waffels, Painters (Van Gogh), Amsterdam (canals, red light dist, arch.), Jan, Rotterdam Port (one of the world's most busiest, The Hague and EU HQ, Lace, Milk, Chocalate, VERBODEN, Tulips, Dutch language, conqueres (Indonesia, Aruba, South Africa etc), Orange National team, windmills, Wooden shoes (clogs), Shell, Heineken, aka Holland, Bicycles, Bonnets.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Whoopee Cushion said:


> anal sex, bestiality, junkies, paedophilia, granny sex, failure in World Cups, being scared of Germans, surrendering very quickly in wars, helping Nazis kill Jews, being generally utter useless.


You must have nothing to do with this post and the one in the Morrocan one. You've never heard of clogs, tulips, windmills, chocalate, milk, chees from Holland? You are such a downer. Lighten up.


----------



## Whoopee Cushion (Jul 23, 2006)

macon4ever said:


> You must have nothing to do with this post and the one in the Morrocan one. You've never heard of clogs, tulips, windmills, chocalate, milk, chees from Holland? You are such a downer. Lighten up.


Of course I have heard of them!! I can't list everything, I would be here all day. I simpy listed what the Dutch excel in!


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

gays, drug addicts, clean cities, amsterdam, and soccer.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Whoopee Cushion said:


> Of course I have heard of them!! I can't list everything, I would be here all day. I simpy listed what the Dutch excel in!


How do you know they are "excel in" anal sex? Was it from your last visit?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Queen Beatrix
Cannabis coffee shops
The Netherlands has allowed same-sex marriage
Amsterdam is the capital city
The Hague is the home of the monarch 
The flatness of the country
Rotterdam
Utrecht
Rembrandt van Rijn
Vincent van Gogh 
Erasmus
Spinoza
Descartes
Anne Frank's
Major international organisations are based in The Hague
Theo van Gogh
DJ Tiësto ( in www.pachamarrakech.com august 19th)
Guernesey (movie)
Gouda
Mimolette 
Heineken
Very important Moroccan community


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

one word:FREEDOM! :cheers:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

What else would you expect?


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

^^
Nothing...


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing. Never been there, don't know much about it.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

mills
orange soccer tshirt
red light district
legal weed
wooden shoes


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Dutch, Dutchmen, Green, flat land, straight roads, grachten, "dag!", winegums, my sister who lives in Roermond atm. and lived in Tilburg before, pancakes, US-style road signs on motorways 
A nice country, our neighbours - only 45 min. away from my hometown !


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

wind mills, drugs, gay people, b!tches :dunno: , ajax, van basten, orange colour, water, dams, heineken beer


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

One of my absolute favourite countries (had my Netherlands jersey, flag ready for WC2006, and Im not even Dutch!).

Hmmm, under sea level, Steel industry administration capital of the world (Arcelor in Amsterdam and Mittal in Rotterdam)

stolen bicycles 

Some of the best people ever! very liberal and cool with things!

Trance music, w0000t!

and ofcourse!, windmills and wooden shoes!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

windmills and sex


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Maltaboy said:


> There was a time when I associate the Netherlands with beautiful countryside, tulips, windmills and canals.
> 
> But sadly, almost everytime I read about the Netherlands now I read about it's awful racism, violence against ethnic and religious minorities and rabble - rousing far right politicians.
> 
> Sad but true.


what newspapers do you read ??
My (dark skinned) wife who is in NL for almost 8 years never faced any racism,violence or whatsoever.I think you are mixing up a few countries


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

panamaboy9016 said:


> PSV! The best soccer team in the Dutch league!


This is without any doubt very true, I bet you can name some of our players


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

sexual city...
wind power..
water kingdom


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bicycles, women in glass windows, bicycles, tulips, bicycles, windmills, bicycles, football underachievers, bicycles, Johan Cruyff, bicycles, Marco Van Basten, bicycles, Van Gogh, bicycles, ganja, bicycles, wooden clogs, bicycles, canal, bicycles......


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

- One of the best and noticable national colours out there: orange! 
- Tallest people in the world!
- A flat country below sea level, and the ***** in place!
- Amsterdam - Lots of canals, the red light district, Anna Frank museum, and bike theft being a big crime, haha. 
- A very bike friendly country, with stereotypical windmills and tulips! 
- Modest people, though they have a reputation for "being stingy"! As in the phrase "Going Dutch", or "Doing a Dutch" is when you split the bill at a restaurant!
- People also have a great reputation for being one of the best speakers of English in the world!
- Very multicultural country, with big Muslim population, as well as those from Surinam, and other areas around the world.
- Open-minded country, which a few articles I've read seem to say that this trait is slowly drifting away. 
- Hasn't won a World Cup.
- The Dutch language (of course!  ), which is hated by so many, but I personally like it! I remember watching a Dutch movie with my sister, and we were trying to guess the language! I first said German, then I realised it wasn't. Then I thought it was French, until they made some really harsh sound, so I THEN thought it was Arabic! Then some couple had sex, so I thought "Okay, it's not Arabic..", and thought Slavic maybe? Swedish? After that, one comment sounded SO English, so I thought it was the Scottish accent, haha. This confusion led me to checking the TV guide to find out it was, BEHOLD: Dutch! 
- I know this one phrase but I forgot what it meant. I can say it, but I'm not sure how to spell it, but I think it's spelt as: "Wie goet doet hoet oet moet"
- Various assasinations over the years, of politicians or that director Theo Van Gogh
- Vincent Van Gogh and his tragic life! 
- Heineken
- Dutch East Indies (Indonesia)
- The International Court of Justice in The Hague
- And the former Guilder, which I think is a really cool word!


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Windmills, flat land, prostitutes, drug usage, Heineken beer.


----------

